# banned?



## brandonjh00 (Nov 2, 2004)

Did Banker get banned from the site??? Just wondering since I saw it said "banned" under his name and he hasn't posted in a while.


----------



## Basskisser1 (May 15, 2004)

I hope...he was pretty RUDE early this morning.


----------



## got_a_buzz_on (Mar 17, 2005)

it happens to the best of us.

GABO


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

I won't be able to sleep tonight until I know for sure that he's alright........  

GABO, I wonder if I can organize some kind of petition to get your ugly, bald, arse banned? Whose in? Sign below:

1. Andyman


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I know Banker's account shows "Banned" but I think his status is actually that he is suspended for a while due to misconduct.


----------



## Basskisser1 (May 15, 2004)

Andy, be nice to your buddy....


----------



## brandonjh00 (Nov 2, 2004)

thanks for the info. 

I have to watch my p's & q's from now on!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Andy...can I cast an absentee ballot?


----------



## brandonjh00 (Nov 2, 2004)

just wondering, how does one get suspended? does it take alot to get that point? are there warnings, etc.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

If people would just act adults things like that would not happen


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow I guess I can say I kinda saw that coming. He makes alot of rude smart a$$ comments and thinks it is just a joke. What he seems to fail to realize, is just because he finds it funny, doesn't mean everybody else will. I know he made me mad with the post he made to me in the thread I started about me and him fishing. I PMed him and he said it was a joke. I told him I didn't find it funny and aint sure if I will ever fish with him again. Looks like I aint the only one that finds his posts to be rude and offensive. Maybe he will be on better behavior when/if he returns.


----------



## Boilie (Jul 15, 2005)

I read that thread early this morning. Banker was "aggressively" promoting conservation.

OGF : fragile river environment.
old school Napster : record labels.

he got into his mullet once being mullet of the week on mulletsgalore.com!


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

Yea I am into conservation just as much as the next guy, but I aint going to be a a$$ about it to the people that aint. I will never tell in great detail where I did good because I want to continue to do good there and I practice C&R while some don't (plus I clean up after myself while some don't), but I also will not jump on the people that do give up the spots (just will wish that they wouldn't).   :B


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Hopefully things will come down here. It's too good of a site to have fighting and bickering. I hope Banker learned his lesson.


----------



## CPTN.CROWN (Apr 11, 2004)

Thank God!!!1 That dude shouldnt be able to come back


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Guys, he has been suspended for a while. Lets hope he learns a lesson this time if not he won't be posting at all. Yes we do give warning to those that are on the line, some just don't take us serious. Maybe he will the next time.


----------



## CPTN.CROWN (Apr 11, 2004)

Lets hope so! But honestly with some of the things that dude said I have a hard time believing that will hapen. I think he will start bashing as soon as he is able.

On another note how can one really be booted off  Im sure that one is blocked by the ip address, but with most of us not having static ip's those change frequently! Just curious


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

CPTN.CROWN said:


> Lets hope so! But honestly with some of the things that dude said I have a hard time believing that will hapen. I think he will start bashing as soon as he is able.
> 
> On another note how can one really be booted off  Im sure that one is blocked by the ip address, but with most of us not having static ip's those change frequently! Just curious


I think it has to do with your computers personnal I.D. #.


----------



## jdoz80 (Mar 17, 2005)

they use your mac Address


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

They use a very special boot to kick with  I missed his rude posts. Poor misguided youth  Seemed okay to me, once we got an understanding. But a violation is a violation.


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

jdoz80 said:


> they use your mac Address


What if you don't have a Mac?? I like to play pc games, which would the Mac last on my list of pc's to get.


----------



## nomore3putts (Apr 15, 2004)

R&R -

the MAC address is a unique # assigned to all ethernet ports by the mfg of the device. He wasn't referring to an Apple MAC computer... But I guess he could go buy a new NIC, huh?


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

nomore3putts said:


> R&R -
> 
> the MAC address is a unique # assigned to all ethernet ports by the mfg of the device. He wasn't referring to an Apple MAC computer... But I guess he could go buy a new NIC, huh?


ok gatcha. I guess just typing that would make this to short of a thread, so now I have you all reading useless info. Sorry I just took 15 seconds of your life. If I could give it back, I would.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

"On another note how can one really be booted off Im sure that one is blocked by the ip address, but with most of us not having static ip's those change frequently! Just curious"

WE have our ways   Sorry I just had to do that!


----------



## gonefishin' (Apr 14, 2004)

Rod&Reel said:


> Sorry I just took 15 seconds of your life. If I could give it back, I would.


Yea, me too, Rod&Reel, I hope you guys understand. We can't help it. Sorry1


----------



## dfoxfish (Apr 13, 2004)

i lost my road runner for a short time and have'nt been on line. don't have a clue what he said was so bad.


----------



## Tommybouy (Jun 5, 2005)

I thought his posts were OK. He was interested in what everyone was doing! I did read his last two posts prior to his suspension and they were odd enough that I couldnt make sense of them. Maybe something he shouldve slepped off instead. I bet they let him back on.


----------



## Tommybouy (Jun 5, 2005)

I mean interested in what everyone was doing in a good way.


----------

